

Ask HN: is MEGA safe to use? Any reasons to stay away? - galenko

Many of us are concerned and on the look out for a dropbox&#x2F;skydrive replacement.<p>Wuala is #1 on HN right now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5853159 ... and I&#x27;m sure many others will follow.<p>In the meantime, I wanted to ask HN: is there any legitimate reason NOT to start using MEGA (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mega.co.nz&#x2F;) now? 50GB free, all data is encrypted, we hold the keys (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mega.co.nz&#x2F;#privacycompany).
======
noerps
See
[http://fail0verflow.com/blog/2013/megafail.html](http://fail0verflow.com/blog/2013/megafail.html)
there are still security concerns.

~~~
galenko
That was brought up a few days after launch and patched next day after this
post.

